# Vasectomy advice from guys



## lovemywife4life520 (Jun 21, 2010)

The vasectomy thread from earlier got me thinking. I have been considering getting this done for a while and am pretty sure i'm going to have it done by the end of the year. Any advice from guys other than making sure its really what i want to do? Did any of you notice any drop in sex drive?


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Drop in sex drive?! He'll no! Bud! This is the best thing I ever did. Had all my kids already! Don't have that background noise in my head if the condom is defective! The wife didn't worry about it either! It was great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kirby32 (Feb 21, 2011)

I just had mine done late last year. No side effects that I can tell.

Obviously make sure it is something you want 100%. This is permanent.

Best advice I got (and followed) is to plan to be off your feet for 2-3 days to let things heal. Ice it up nearly the whole time. The guys that don't rest up for a few days end up in a lot more pain in the long run.


----------



## disbelief (Oct 31, 2010)

No functional side affects, get it done go for concious sedation vs local anesthesia. Do as the doctor says or they will swell up like a melon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

No drop in sex drive at all. Not at all. 

The procedure is solely for sperm elimination in ejaculation, it does not affect hormones or testosterone. 

If a man wants to have sex before vasectomy, he will want to have sex after the procedure.

I had it done many years ago, 10 or 11 years I guess.

For me, a few days of sorenes, then "back in business" in a week.

Not having to worry about birth control is the way to go for much spontaneous sex!


----------



## Voiceofreason (Mar 6, 2011)

15 years ago--best thing we ever did. I say we, because it took wife off of pills, which had their own problems.

I remember the doc saying something like he wanted me back in three weeks for a sperm test, and I was to have a daily ejaculation before then to "clear the pipes" in the meantime. Heh heh...got the W involved...that was fun 

Yes--driving a "sport" model is awesome for a marriage once you know you guys are done with kids


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I had a vasectomy about 10 years ago, very happy I did. No side effects that I can remember. Got it done on a Thursday, took Friday off, and was back to work for the Monday. 

Keep in mind that it IS a surgical procedure, and there are risks involved. But if I had to for some reason, I'd do it again. And yes, the not worrying about birth control makes it all worthwhile. We seemed to alternate between condoms and BC pills, neither of which was ideal. Later in my marriage, my wife had to go back on BC pills to try to regulate other female issues, and it reminded me of how much of an effect they had on her (drop in desire, weight gain with it's subsequent self esteem issues). And I'm currently in a new relationship that requires condoms, so I'm reminded of how much I hate them. 

C


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

I had it done at 33 and it's been fine. I'm hornier than ever!! Still hard as a rock too so don't sweat it. 
You must stay off your feet for three days-no less.
I used a frozen bag of peas or corn for my balls all the time and no swelling occurred.


----------



## married&lovingit (Jan 26, 2011)

I've avoided the knife (ouch!) and now I'm 52 - My wife is 50 and hasn't started menopause. 

Our current form of BC has been 'coitus interruptus' and condoms for when I actually cum inside of her. 

I'd like to start 'finishing off' inside her, I think we both appreciate the 'closeness' this makes us..

Is there any reason why this 'late in life' I shouldn't proceed with the 'snip, snip'?


----------



## OOE (Mar 17, 2011)

In a normal relationship, snippage is great.

My exW insisted I that I have it done after 2nd son. No problems. As soon as it was done, she started in with "not quite a whole man" comments. It was just another of her belittling tactics.

Just be 100% sure you're doing it for you, otherwise it's a HUGE submission.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

married&lovingit said:


> Our current form of BC has been 'coitus interruptus' and condoms for when I actually cum inside of her.
> 
> I'd like to start 'finishing off' inside her, I think we both appreciate the 'closeness' this makes us..


Last sentence is exactly reason enough, even for a man in his 50s if he is appreciating this "finishing" inside his woman. 

The procedure itself is not bad, a few days of soreness, then no more worries.


----------

